# After update of some x11-fonts fc-cache segfaulted



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

The system seems not able to found Monospace and Verdana, I have only rectangles in some applications (Leafpad, lxterminal,  parcellite, Firefox-addons and pcmanfm - and I think there will be more). And I cannot read the make config-menu. I have no really working system.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

Compared with the Makefile of x11-fonts/fonts-xfree86-type1 on freshports

there are missing following lines:

```
13  BUILD_DEPENDS=  mkfontdir:${PORTSDIR}/x11-fonts/mkfontdir
14
15  USES=           fonts
16  FONTNAME=       Type1
17  GNU_CONFIGURE=  yes
18  CONFIGURE_ARGS= --with-fontrootdir=${PREFIX}/lib/X11/fonts
19  PLIST_FILES=    ${FONTSDIR}/cursor.pfa
```
If I write this lines in the Makefile - some directories in the stage-directory and cursor.pfa not found.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

Solved - after six or seven times `fc-cache -f` and three or four reboots, it works - don't know what’s going wrong, but if I tried reinstall the fonts, fc-cache segfaulted again.


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 20, 2015)

Which revision of the ports tree are you using?

How to you install ? poudriere + pkg or portmaster or portupgrade or anything else?

Only happens on the type1 fonts?


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

I make a normal update with portmaster.  With font-sony-misc-1.0.3_1,  font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_2 and font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_1 (Revision  381702).


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 20, 2015)

Which version of FreeBSD is that happening on, I cannot reproduce on any I have tried 9.3, 10.1 and 11-CURRENT
While here which arch, I tested on armv6 and amd64


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p6 amd64.
Now it's working. I have now try again, to reinstall it in the port. Without error. Sorry, it seems something is going wrong on my system. (But I don't know really what).


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 20, 2015)

Then I do not understand this the same as my main testing box and I cannot reproduce at all...
Can you give me the output of:

`pkg info -og 'x11-fonts/*'`

Please


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

`pkg info -og 'x11-fonts/*'`


```
GentiumBasic-110_2  x11-fonts/gentium-basic
GentiumPlus-1.510_2  x11-fonts/gentium-plus
Lohit-20130612_1  x11-fonts/lohit
bdftopcf-1.0.4  x11-fonts/bdftopcf
cantarell-fonts-0.0.16  x11-fonts/cantarell-fonts
consolamono-ttf-20130127_1  x11-fonts/consolamono-ttf
crosextrafonts-caladea-20130214 x11-fonts/crosextrafonts-caladea-ttf
crosextrafonts-carlito-20130920 x11-fonts/crosextrafonts-carlito-ttf
dejavu-2.34_4  x11-fonts/dejavu
droid-fonts-ttf-20131024_1  x11-fonts/droid-fonts-ttf
encodings-1.0.4_2,1  x11-fonts/encodings
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.4_2 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.4_2 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.4_2 x11-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1
font-alias-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-alias
font-arabic-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-arabic-misc
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bh-100dpi
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bh-75dpi
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.3_2 x11-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.3_2 x11-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi
font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bh-ttf
font-bh-type1-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bh-type1
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-bitstream-type1
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic
font-cursor-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-cursor-misc
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-daewoo-misc
font-dec-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-dec-misc
font-ibm-type1-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-ibm-type1
font-isas-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-isas-misc
font-jis-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-jis-misc
font-micro-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-micro-misc
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic
font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-misc-meltho
font-misc-misc-1.1.2_2  x11-fonts/font-misc-misc
font-mutt-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-mutt-misc
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.2_2  x11-fonts/font-schumacher-misc
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.4_2  x11-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic
font-sony-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-sony-misc
font-sun-misc-1.0.3_2  x11-fonts/font-sun-misc
font-util-1.3.0_1  x11-fonts/font-util
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.3_2 x11-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.4_2  x11-fonts/font-xfree86-type1
fontcacheproto-0.1.3  x11-fonts/fontcacheproto
fontconfig-2.11.1,1  x11-fonts/fontconfig
fontsproto-2.1.2,1  x11-fonts/fontsproto
libFS-1.0.6_1  x11-fonts/libFS
libXfont-1.4.9,2  x11-fonts/libXfont
libXfontcache-1.0.5_2  x11-fonts/libXfontcache
libXft-2.3.2  x11-fonts/libXft
liberation-fonts-ttf-2.00.1,2  x11-fonts/liberation-fonts-ttf
libfontenc-1.1.2_2  x11-fonts/libfontenc
linux-c6-fontconfig-2.8.0_1  x11-fonts/linux-c6-fontconfig
linuxlibertine-4.7.5_1  x11-fonts/linuxlibertine
linuxlibertine-g-20120116  x11-fonts/linuxlibertine-g
mkfontdir-1.0.7  x11-fonts/mkfontdir
mkfontscale-1.1.1_1  x11-fonts/mkfontscale
xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0  x11-fonts/xf86bigfontproto
xorg-fonts-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-100dpi
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-75dpi
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-cyrillic
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-truetype
xorg-fonts-type1-7.7  x11-fonts/xorg-fonts-type1
```


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 20, 2015)

I installed all of those and I am not able to reproduce any segfault...


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for all. I think I will need some time, to figure out whats happened - you know,  if you couldn't find, sometimes you stumble upon it.
One thing I didn't mentioned: I started update and went away from  the computer. As I come back, the system was on the login-prompt. It crashed and rebooted new, maybe this puzzled font-cache  (But the update was finished !). The reason for the crash I did not found. (Normal I never leave the computer during update, but this time it had to be).


----------



## bapt@ (Mar 20, 2015)

That may be related, maybe at the crash time it did corrupt your font cache db hence the segfault try removing entirely the content of /var/db/fontconfig and rerun as root `fc-cache -v`


----------



## talsamon (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, I will do it.


----------

